# [SOLVED] Konsola wkomponowana w pulpit.

## Kajan

Mam pytanko na zrzutach ekranu widziałem jak w KDE userzy mają wkomponowaną konsole w pulpit, jak to zrobić ??. PozdrawiamLast edited by Kajan on Thu Mar 17, 2005 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

daj może jakiegoś shota tego co widziałeś.

----------

## Zwierzak

super karamba?

jedyne co mi na mysl przychodzi

----------

## Kajan

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21857

----------

## _troll_

mnie to wyglada na jakiegos {a,E}terma z wylaczonymi ramkami i wlaczona przezroczystoscia... powinno sie dac uzyskac takze w innych wm'ach.

ktos moze to potwierdzic?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

oczywiście masz racje troll, każdy wm co posiada funkcję usunięcia dekoracji okna + terminal z przezroczystoscią i mamy ten sam efekt  :Smile: 

----------

## krzysiek

Witam

Musisz sobie znaleźć przeźroczysty terminal. To eterm albo aterm ale nie jestem pewien. Później uruchamiasz sobie go w .xinitrc z określonym tytułem ( w xterm jest to pocja -T tytuł ) oraz włączoną przeźroczystością.

Później w KDE możesz w centrum sterowania -> Pulpit -> "Ustawienia danego okna" wypozycjonować sobie go, zmienić wymiary, zabronić pokazywania go w pasku dokowania,zlikwidować obramowanie, nakazać wywietlanie na wybranym lub wszystkich pulpitach i będziesz miał dokładnie to co chcesz.

Powodzenia

Pozdrawiam

Krzysiek

----------

## psycepa

bosh, przeciez jak byk widac ze to gdesklets, nie wiem czy tam jest konsola ale klient irca osadzony w pulpicie jest na 100%,

ask google->gdesklets :> sam uzywam paru "bajerow" :> zrzutka

----------

## totencham

Żeby uzyskać taki efekt wystarczy odpalić Eterma z odpowiednimi parametrami. Ja na przykład używam:

```
Eterm -f white -x --buttonbar=0 --scrollbar=0
```

i efekt moim zdaniem jest dosyć dobry. Wystarczy poczytać man eterm. A żeby móc przenosić okno w różne miejsca pulpitu (pod kde), należy użyć kombinacji alt-f3 i wybrać "Przenieś". A potem przenosić  :Wink: .

----------

## psycepa

eh ale problem jest taki ze przy przelaczaniu okien konsola moze wyjsc nad inne okna, przy uzyciu gdesklets to jest "wbudowane" w pulpit, podobnie jak ikony czy inne gdesklety (kaledarze, monitory i inne takie rzeczy....) wiec ZAWSZE sa pod innymi oknami.... tak btw ja polecam fvwm-crystal harnira BO ma wiele fajnych bajerow, a co mi sie podoba najbardziej to quakeconsole... wiecej szczegolow mozna znalezc tu

pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

[flame]

desklety ssą  :Laughing: 

[/flame]

----------

## pax82

 *Quote:*   

> eh ale problem jest taki ze przy przelaczaniu okien konsola moze wyjsc nad inne okna, przy uzyciu gdesklets to jest "wbudowane" w pulpit, podobnie jak ikony czy inne gdesklety (kaledarze, monitory i inne takie rzeczy....) wiec ZAWSZE sa pod innymi oknami....

 

To nieprawda. Mozna ustawic ze okno jest zwsze podspodem (wyglada jak wklejone w pulpit), jest na kazdym z pultpitow, jest pomijane przy listach aplikacji, ma wylaczone obramowanie. W tej chwili uzywam FVWM a nim mozna zrobic wszystko co mi potrzeba (tak quakeconsole jest bardzo uzyteczne), ale do innych WM'ow mialem keidys jkis zewnetrzny programik w ktory dostawal configa w postaci xml i uruchomiony w tle sprawdzal jakie okna uruchamia wm i ustawia im odpowiednie opcje (wszystkie ktore wymienilem powyzje). Wiec mialem efekt taki ze bez gdeskletow pod gnomem mialem dwie konsole z czego jedna miala odpalony TOP a druga cos innego (juz nie pamietam). Wygldalo to bardzo ladnie a bylo nieporownywalnei szybsze niz gdeskelets (uzywalem aterma) do tego gkrellm i mamy wszystko co nam potrzeba.

----------

## arsen

w fvwm można wiele  :Smile: , nie da sie ukryć  :Smile: 

----------

## m@niac!

prosty skrypcik dla KDE:

```

#!/bin/bash

########################################

#  Script:      On-Desk-Term           #

#  Author:      Aron 'KyroxX' Homberg  #

#  License:     GPL                    #

#  Contact:     infos@x-nomine.de      #

#  Bugfix:      m@niac!                #

#     maniack16[at]gmail[dot]com       #

########################################

#

# Eterm version:

killall Eterm

kstart --alldesktops --keepbelow --skippager --windowclass Eterm --skiptaskbar Eterm --geometry 119x37+5+480 --trans=true --borderless --scrollbar=false --buttonbar=false -f white --cmod 210 001 500 -c black & 

# aterm version [UNTESTED]

# kstart --alldesktops --keepbelow --skippager --windowclass aterm --skiptaskbar aterm -tr -ls -fg white -bl -sh 60 -sl 1000 -geometry 90x30+315+290 -fade 100 -sl 2000 -sb-sr -trsb

#####################################################

#

# for available kstart parameters type

# kstart --help

#

# for available Eterm parameters type

# Eterm --help

```

wersja dla Eterm dziala swietnie, aterm po wprowadzeniu moich poprawek nie testowalem

README:

wkleic kod do pliku, zapisac go w /home/USER/kde/Autostart

wersja oryginalna (0.3): http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=17473

moj bugfix:

dodanie --windowclass (bez tego skiptaskbar byl przypisany do pierwszego otwartego okna, niekoniecznie do naszego Eterma)

----------

## Kajan

Co mam zrobić aby w czasie uruchamiania Eterm'a miał taki kolor czcionek:

Gentoo ~ # cos tam

Bo teraz mam tak:

Gentoo ~ # i tu zamiast zielonego szary.

----------

## Kajan

Ok juz zrobiłem  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Ok juz zrobiłem 

 

grrrrrrrrr......

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html <= punkt 10!!

bardzo nieladnie...... apelu nie czytamy.....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Kajan

Ok to taki prosty sposób:

Prawy przycisk myszy -> Create New -> File -> Link to Applikation -> Nazwa np. Kajan w zakładce Applikation w polu Command wpisujemy np. Eterm -f green -> OK

----------

## zieloo

Od razu mowie, ze nie czytalem wszystkich postow w tym watku, ale to, o czym chce wspomniec nie zostalo powiedziane (z tego co mi ctrl+f wypisalo).

A wiec:

root-tail - calkiem niezle moze wygladac - czysty text z pliku bezposrednio na pulpicie, uaktualniany co pewien czas.

kuake - taka wysuwana konsolka dla kde, znacznie szybciej sie to obsluguje niz jakiegokolwiek terma, zajmuje tylko ok 5 px wysokosci ekranu:)

BTW: Kajan: man Eterm (info o foreground color) i dwa posty mniej;P

----------

## m@niac!

co do kuake to mi nie zajmuje zadnego piksela, ladnie mozna to to skonfigurowac(o ile sie nie myle to 3 klikniecia) zeby bylo calkowicie ukryte

----------

## Strus

Można zmienić komendę odpalającą Eterma na 

```
Eterm -x -0 -O --buttonbar no --scrollbar no --no-cursor yes --geometry 158x70+0+0 --shade 0
```

te ustawienia są dla 1280x1024px

 :Smile: 

----------

## zieloo

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> co do kuake to mi nie zajmuje zadnego piksela, ladnie mozna to to skonfigurowac(o ile sie nie myle to 3 klikniecia) zeby bylo calkowicie ukryte

 

Byc moze. Kuake jest niezły, ale i tak wolę *terma.

----------

## Kajan

Co mam zrobić aby uruchomić jako tło w Eterm np. moją ulubiony obraz tapety ??

----------

## zieloo

Z man Eterm:

```
-P pic, --background-pixmap pic

              Use  pic as the background image.  pic can be in any format that

              Imlib understands.  Currently this means  just  about  anything,

              including  JPG, PNG, GIF, TIFF, PPM, etc.  The image is tiled by

              default.  To specify alternate  geometry,  follow  the  filename

              with an @ sign and the geometry string.  Image geometry is spec-

              ified as @wxh+x+y:ops where w and h are the  horizontal/vertical

              scaling  percentages, x and y are the horizontal/vertical align-

              ment percentages, and ops is a colon-delimited  list  of  opera-

              tions:  tiled  (to tile the image), propscaled (for proportional

              scaling).  Note that these operations can be combined for  vari-

              ous effects.
```

Czytanie manuali naprawde nie boli.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## coyote01

da sie w jakis sposob kopiowac tekst a E/aterm'a ?

----------

## _troll_

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> da sie w jakis sposob kopiowac tekst a E/aterm'a ?

 

zaznaczyc lewym klawiszem - jak normalny tekst. przejsc do okna gdzie chcesz wkleic. naicsnac srodkowy przycisk.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## jey

A jakos inaczej ? Lewym zaznaczam, prawym wklejam ? grzebalem w konfigu ale bezskutecznie

----------

## ai

yyy ale co nie masz srodkowego? To mozna kolkiem (bleh to jest srodkowy  :Razz:  ) albo mozna jeszcze  prawy i lewy naraz

btw z tego sie robi *term universal topic

----------

